# Solved: Unable to burn CDs with Windows Media Player



## ScarlettsDad (May 18, 2010)

I have Windows Media Player for Windows 7 and when trying to burn a CD I get a box saying the player can't record some of the tracks and to check the icons next to them to investigate the problem. However, there _are_ no icons next to any of the tracks. The first time I burned a disc there were a couple with icons next to them and apparently there were licensing issues, so I deleted everything that had an icon next to it and didn't have a problem for the past several discs I've burned. But now I'm getting this box again with no icons and although every one of the songs on the burn list have either been ripped from CDs or downloaded from Amazon. I've read all the other posts on similar problems but don't see one on this specific issue. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

What format are the files you're trying to burn (Mp3, Wma, etc.)? Are you trying to burn a regular Audio disc?

Try using CDBurnerXP, a freeware burning program.



ScarlettsDad said:


> every one of the songs on the burn list have either been ripped from CDs or downloaded from Amazon.


If the ones from Amazon are WMA's, check the Properties to see if they're Protected.


----------



## ScarlettsDad (May 18, 2010)

Thanks...not sure about the formats because it doesn't tell me when it rips but I thinks they're mp3. I'm using regular CD-R Audio discs. Like I mentioned, it worked before, now it doesn't. I'll try downloading the freeware and see what happens.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

In Windows Explorer go to Tools > Folder Options > View tab, uncheck "Hide extensions for known files types".

Look at some of the files, the file extension will tell you the format (.mp3 .wma).

For the Amazon files, right-click > Properties > Summary tab > Advanced, what does it say after "Protected"?


----------



## ScarlettsDad (May 18, 2010)

Thanks Stantley...I didn't download the freeware and I don't have File Options under my Tools menu. I ended up going under Tools-Internet Options-Advanced-Multimedia-Security and UNchecked anything mentioning certificate revocations and encryption and checked on allowing software to run even if the signature is invalid. I'm not sure exactly what I did but it worked.

Thanks for getting me on the right track!


----------

